# Forgiveness Or Redemption Of Sin In Sikhism



## gjsingh (Oct 31, 2013)

WJKKWJKF

How does one become absolved of sins in Sikhism?  I am looking for scriptural passages from the Granth Sahib or the opinions of trusted commentators.

Dhanyavad/Shukran/Thank you


----------



## Luckysingh (Oct 31, 2013)

That's pretty easy !

Forgive others and you shall be forgiven !
Or I normally like to say....
''Why would you expect God to forgive you if you can't forgive others ??''

Or quite simply....
''Don't do it again!!''


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 31, 2013)

gjsingh said:


> WJKKWJKF
> 
> How does one become absolved of sins in Sikhism?  I am looking for scriptural passages from the Granth Sahib or the opinions of trusted commentators.
> 
> Dhanyavad/Shukran/Thank you



*Firstly* in Sikhism there is no concept of sin. Sin goes hand in hand with concepts of morality heaven and hell etc which also do not exist in Sikhism.

Sikhism talks about objectivity and *"Justice"*. The Tenth Master says 

_"When all peaceful means have been exhausted it maybe *JUST* to draw the sword"_

Other faiths may say it is sinful to kill. Sikhi says if no option is left you may have to do it. It weighs up a situation.

Therefore if you have been unjust (no sinful) in a situation, you must make amends, Apologise. Acknowledge your fault. Don't expect forgiveness in return.


----------



## Luckysingh (Oct 31, 2013)

Randip Singh said:


> Therefore if you have been unjust (no sinful) in a situation, you must make amends, Apologise. Acknowledge your fault.* Don't expect forgiveness in return*.


 
I like that ! -The bolded above speaks thousands of words 0
I deliberately didn't mention the sin/Abrahamic deal, because it confuses some and makes them assume 'we must be perfect!'.
Sadly, some amritdharies feel this way and look down upon everyone else, especially monas and sehajdharies. 
This itself is how the extreme Islam fundamentalists have been brainwashed, because they have been taught that they are 'perfect'.:realangrymunda:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 31, 2013)

The only SIN in Gurmatt is being IGNORANT...where there is darkness of ignorance..there is paap says Kabir Ji..where there is GYAAN...light of Knowledge..there is..well light.


----------



## Ishna (Oct 31, 2013)

gsingh Ji, 

How do *you* define sin?  Are you talking about wrongs committed generally in the past, or (I'm mindful of your adherant tag) negligence in your religious observations and perceived religious wrongdoing?

The two are very different.

I can sympathise with you if you're feeling guilty for wrongs you committed in the past towards others, mistakes you've made throughout life, poor choices which have resulted in yourself or others getting hurt.  I've made some whoppers in my time, and some which I can't make amends for.  This feeling of guilt is what drives me to 'seek forgiveness for sins' which is actually like searching for a way to forgive yourself (using 'God' as some kind of psychological vessle).

The second type, religious negligence and wrongdoing, is nonsense.


----------



## Randip Singh (Nov 1, 2013)

In addition one must bare in mind the concept of "Sin" or original sin is wholly Abrahamic in nature. It is also linked to the 10 commandements. None of these concepts have meaning  for Sikhs. For example, original sin is about what Eve did and woman leading men into sin. Guru Nanak says the complete opposite:

_From woman, man is born;
_
_within woman, man is conceived; to woman he is engaged and married.
Woman becomes his friend; through woman, the future generations come.
When his woman dies, he seeks another woman; to woman he is bound.
So why call her bad? From her, kings are born.
From woman, woman is born; without woman, there would be no one at all._

_— Guru Nanak, Raag Aasaa Mehal 1, Page 473_​


----------



## Navdeep88 (Nov 1, 2013)

Actively Stopping the wrong is a Positive step. 

Feeling :'( over it, over over again, confusion are all garbage, waste time. Make up your mind to catch yourself and Cut the negative behavior. Also, define what feels good healthy for you, it doesn't have to be same as everyone else because there's so many personalities. Cut what doesn't serve you in your purpose. Even within the purpose of Sikhism, there's a lot of different personalities and different people are remember for different things. There's No perfect life. Striving for it or being paranoid is not healthy way to live. Being guilt ridden, compartmentalizing behaviour without having an overall good well being


----------



## Brother Onam (Nov 2, 2013)

Sat Sri Akaal,

ਸੋਰਠਿ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥

ਖੋਜਤ ਖੋਜਤ ਖੋਜਿ ਬੀਚਾਰਿਓ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਤਤੁ ਸਾਰਾ ॥

I have searched and searched and searched, and found that the Lord's Name is the most sublime reality.

ਕਿਲਬਿਖ ਕਾਟੇ ਨਿਮਖ ਅਰਾਧਿਆ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਾਰਿ ਉਤਾਰਾ ॥੧॥

Contemplating it for even an instant, sins are erased; the Gurmukh is carried across and saved. ||1||

One passage that comes to mind. The trick, I guess, is to get into a state of consciousness of really, truly recognizing Har Har's Naam and presence in our life.


----------

